# Training a waterfowl/upland game dog



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Awhile ago I mentioned that I was going to get my kids a new Lab puppy for Christmas. Well last night I finally put down a deposit on a beautiful Black Lab that will be ready to take home just before Christmas. Perfect!

I now need to get ready to start training the puppy. Any recommendations for a good book on how to train a dog? Looking for something that starts with the basic every day obedience training to more advanced field training tips. 

400bull


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

Ten Minute Retriever, also check your local library. I know mine has a lot of great books on training, raising, and caring for labs.

Remember, discipline is the key.

Good luck and congrats on the new pup! 

Scott


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is one I like

http://www.amazon.com/10-Minute-Retriev ... 1572233036


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Ten minute retriever!! Great book good info.


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

A friend recommended a DVD called Water Dog to us. Magnificent time tried and tested method that works very well. Plenty of great trainers on the forum that can lead you in a good direction as well.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Join bowwowflix.com plenty of training videos to rent. Try the Bill Hillman puppy dvd


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

this is a great dvd for waterfowl training.....
http://www.trainingyourretriever.com/av ... asics-dvd/


----------



## alishasingh (Dec 6, 2011)

Its a wonderful and amazing and also a superb DVD ===============


----------



## alishasingh (Dec 6, 2011)

Steve Shaver said:


> Join bowwowflix.com plenty of training videos to rent. Try the Bill Hillman puppy dvd


good advice====


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

The Game Dog book by Wolters and the Fowl Dawgs DVD series have both worked out really well for me. Main thing is to pick a program and STICK TO IT. Another thing I would stress is exposure to live birds pretty early on, helps build a really solid foundation.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

+1 on the game dog suggestion. that is a great book. i have altered the upland side of things for what i do but overall it is a great book. there is a dvd also for it. http://www.trainingyourretriever.com/ga ... a-wolters/

I dont like the dvd as much as the book however but it does add some great stuff that isnt in the book.


----------



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd have to agree that Wolters' Water Dog and Game Dog books have proven to work fantastic for me and the three labs I have trained. I am still in the early overall training program for my newest, a 9-month-old yellow female and she is doing great!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i have trained an AKC Master Hunter from the Richard Wolters Game Dog book so it does work but like what was said earlier, pick a program and stick to it.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

I just picked up the book "10 minute Retriever" from the local library. I will give that a read first and then go from there. Thanks for all the suggestions.

400bull


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

400BULL said:


> I just picked up the book "10 minute Retriever" from the local library. I will give that a read first and then go from there. Thanks for all the suggestions.
> 
> 400bull


Books and dvd are fine but also try to get with someone that knows what they are doing that can help you. To me its much more valuable to actually go out and do it or see it done than reading about it. Some of the material mentioned is ok some not so ok. 
I train professionally and would be more than willing to help you out. You can come out and train with me anytime, no charge except for a little bit of labor helping me with my dogs. 
I leave next week to go south for the winter. Contact me around the first of March if your interested. You can also give me a call if you have any questions in the mean time.
Steve
435-640-2543


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes, get with someone that knows what they are doing. I went to a hunt trial and was stunned...at what I didn't know. Steve makes a good offer that you should take advantage of.

Good luck with your training, it is a lot of work, but the payoff is well worth it. Especially when all your buddies want to go hunting with you and YOUR dog.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

deadduckflying said:


> Yes, get with someone that knows what they are doing. I went to a hunt trial and was stunned...at what I didn't know. . .


Good points about getting more info than just books or videos. About 10 years ago I attended one of the "Picinic" tests one of the local clubs put on. I was shocked at the level of training some of these dogs were at. I started asking some questions and meet some very noce folks that gave me a ton of advise and also let me triain with them. I got involved in hunt tests for a few years and had a great time training and learning how to train. I got busy with other things and have not ran any tests for a few years but I miss doing it. Most the clubs are going to be having "Picinic tests over then next few months. Even if you have no plans to ever run in a test it is something you should check out.

Good luck with the new pup!

Mark

Mark


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

and the picnic tests arent too far off. usually the whrc starts the end of january so one month away and the wrrc is usually a couple of weeks behind with their first picnic test.


----------

